# Moi and Dana



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I thought I'd hop onto the blog bandwagon and post my own...    

Ok firstly My horse's name is Dana. Shes a 15.2 Tb gunmetal (silver) gray who is about five-ish. I've been riding her for about nine or so months now and I was interdouced to her by Crackrider. 

Well I'll start with the last time I rode her on Sat.

We had a good ride. Well every ride is good with Dana because she's so comfortable. Like even when she plays up its still a joy to ride her. 

Well I'll update later


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Moi again
Well I havent ridden her for a week because it has been raining NON-STOP!!

Its sorta YAAAAAAAAAYY!! and NOOOOOO!!!! at the same time.
Yaay because any rain we get in queensland is awesome, meaning more grass, softer ground, deeper creeks

Noooo because Dana loves mud........mostly on her.......grrrrrrrrr and its impossible to ride in the rain........

And her feild buddy, Delta, a chestnut ex-racehorse who is un-rideable got sent to stud. Fingers crossed coz last time she lost the foal......... dicky ticker apparently........

But anyway I rode her yesterday and she was pretty good. I went to try the road to some freinds place. Anyway, you can ride on both sides of the road. One side is like bushland, you know gum trees, knee high grass, logs ect, the other is really tall (cover an entire horse and mounted rider) grass. So in my caffine deprived brain I take the tall grass which was HEAPS thicker and deeper than previosly thought. Dana got to the middle with no fuss then stood there munching while im trying to signally her throungh thick grass in between her sides and my legs to walk on. 

I gave up and turned for home.........   

Moral of the story : use other side of road when visiting freinds  

_____________________________________________________

Well any comments like "WHAT AN IDIOT!!!"


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Hai. I dont seem to be getting any replies which makes me feel lonely :?   

but I will continue.......

I rode Dana on friday and she was SUPER happy to see me coz she';s been lonely. So I worked on jumping with her which didnt go too well. We completely destroyed this tiny jump and I was uttery peed off. And she keeps swerving away from trot polers. If anyone has any suggestions I'd be happy.......

So I was annoyed when I saw this mystery chic on a paint horse. I wanted to meet her and her horse so I took off trotting after her. So I caught up and it isnt a chic...... Its one of the boys from schools mom    

So we got chatting and walked back into town. Dana got really competative and jigged most of it. But when I left her I took a short cut through this park and I did this really nice smooth canter. But anyway.......


_____________________________________________________

so if anyone has any tips for stopping us demolishing jumps and her not swerving out I'd be really pleased


oh and tips for halter class.......


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't worry!!! i'll answer you!!!    
And we'll work on getting dana over those poles like we did this arvo!!! if it's the last thing we do!!!!!!!!! hehe!!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Rather sad that we answer each other posts.......... anyway

Me and Crackrider worked Dana over poles yesterday and she was absolutely dripping in sweat when we finished. Ask Crackrider to conferm it.... but apparently we looked good. I'll have to post a piccie on Crituque......

We also had a stampede...of the sheep kind.....hehe!!! Dana was horrified!!!!


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

...i want to see pictures of your horse!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok everyone who wanted piccies of me and Dana here you go....









:shock: :shock: Yes Dana is pooping in the above......









Ignore the weird people ogling her........We get it all the time.....but the bikini babes are a bounus........ :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: 

Well theres a couple of piccies.... I'll up load more later


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I rode Dana yesterday but I actually did more socialising than actual riding I think......

First I went to these peoples place whose little boys ADORE horses so I went there to let them meet Dana. The kids were like jumping around all excited and she just stood there quietly.

Then I thought :idea: I
'I'll ride past my crushes house. I didnt see him but this little kitty comes out infront of me and Dana. The cat poofs itsself up and hisses and carries on while Dana was rooted on the spot, her heartbeat thundering in between my knees.

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Then I met up with some freinds and I stood chatting with them for awhile then I spotted a horsie freind of mine riding up ahead. So I caught up with her and she was riding on of her TB's a big. blocky, solid bay. When Dana gets with other horses she gets really compettitve, prancing and getting ahead like. 

But Dana was soooo funny though with the cat :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

We are SOOO going to have to get better pics of Dana!!!!!!!!!! 
Those aren't the best angle and that was a while ago and she looks better now!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

My goodness I had the best time riding Dana yesterday. My arms have no strngth and all but Im sooooo primed with adrenalin its not funny :lol: :lol: 

Well Crackrider was gona ride Trigger (read crackriders blog for more info) yesterday but he threwa shoe so she came over and worked with me and Dana.

Anyway it was stinking hot and we tacked up and Crackrider sent Dana away to begin lungeing her. We expected a buck or two which is normal but no soo close the Crackriders head!! So she lunged her for awhile then I got on and we trotted then cantered. A couple of mins in and the saddle slipped and I ended up around her neck, on foot in the stirrup the other half over the saddle. Anyway Im ther with my eyes shut waiting for it to end when Crackrider goes "Um you can let go now....."  

So I stood there for a couple of mins to get my breath back and Im panting and Dana nudges the top of my helmet like "Are you ok?"

SO CUTE!!!!   

So after a few more mins of lunging we progress to jumping.......or flying......


She jumped properly for the first time!!!! And as soon as she took off I knew she was doing it properly and we landed into a canter and Im still stuck in jumping postion. My mind was like blank but I bet I had a silly grin on my face though. But then something woke up and said "FENCE"!!!!!!. 

So I camly go to turn right. nothing happens, try again a little harder, still cantering along. She ended up hitting the skids mm's before the fence. I had a weird speach bubble moment "Well i found her hard side!!"

But she was soooooo kool. like she swerved out once and refused to turn right towards the next fence but stuff it....I LOVED IT!!!


GIMME MORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I havent ridden her for about a week coz I've had cold among other things.........  

So I went to ride her Friday and she was alright. We went for a trail ride over to my place. She was a bit spooky and silly. What was really funny we were walking along when she suddenly stopped and peed.........and peed...........and peed..............*sigh*

But anyway we passed my crushes 4WD so I'm like looking around trying to spot him. No sign.......even went back the same way and waited in the shade around the corner.......still no sign......its like NOOOOOO I want to see him.........


Anyway I rode yesterday. I had all these plans for jumping then I went.....Oh stuff it its such a nice day. So i went for another trail ride. She was really weird with the bridge that had water rushing underneath which was normal but once we got out on the trail she was really.......nervy?? Like she'd stop and stare into the distance....

Anyway I met up with these women riding their horses.....all ex-racehorses......grrrrrrrr :? 

So there was alot of bucking, prancing and spooking. But Dana plodded along totally unaware of the pshycotics going beserk. But they were all fat and it made Dana look really good.......hehe

Oh well......

Feedback anyone??


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Well yesterday was show holiday so no school YAAAY!!!  

So i went to see Dana in the afternoon and Crackrider was gona come and we were gona do some jumping ect......So I tacked up and went and sat in the shade and let her graze...........No sign. Strange.......Eventaully I got sick of waiting so I lunged her.......still no sign.....so I untacked and went home.

Later she texts me and apparently Renae (read Crackrider's blog) got bucked off some silly mare who wont let her dismount and split her head open........GRRRR!!! :evil: :evil: 

Oh welll.........


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok so its been awhile since I posted but I went to see her on Sunday last week and I did jumping without Crackrider, followed the same routine and everything. 


She refused to go over the trotting poles or even jump!!!! I was sooooooooo ticked off!!!!

So in the end I settled for making her walk over a log and praised her heaps. 


But I was sooooo annoyed coz she was doing so well too. So Im gona eliminate poles and work on basics.........whatever thats supposed to mean........


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I went to ride Dana yesterday, it being Easter Friday and NO SCHOOL for two weeks!!!! And she was very very cheeky!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Like she was playing around stealing my hat then I bent over to clean one of her front hooves out while her owner was talking to me and she grabbed the back of my undies and pulled!!!!     


HORSE WEDGIE!!    

But after that she sought of behaved out on the ride. We went for a long trot and she was pretty good.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Well Im sorta a bit cranky because when I was out riding last we were crossing someones drive and this old fart in his pussy toyota yaris comes screeching towards us while we were half across his concrete drive. Scares poor Dana who slips (thank heavens shes not shod) and nearly comes down on her knees. What ticked me off the most was the old Fart didnt even stop to ask if we were alright just honks his horn and demands we shift it. Natrually I gave him the finger....... :lol: 

Anyway we get home and Vic (Dana's owner) goes "Is she lame?"

BUGGA!!

So anyway its about a week off for Dana! :twisted: :twisted: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Grrrrrr Dana's got two weeks off and her owner has had the vet out (major first!!!) and the vet gave her some antibiotics......whatever the heck antibiotics have got to do with lameness dunno. if you do know please post me.......


I've been over a few times and she's also been in season so she's been doubly cheeky and cranky........grrrrr

Like she normally dosnt try to bite me but she only missed me the otherday but still succeded in bashing my hand into the fence....

Also me and Crackrider gave her a really good bath and she looked all sparkly and white until the next day when I came she had rolled.........NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Well Dana's on the mend. I've been over a few times after the last post and i've started lunging her again. Lightly. Ofcourse.

She was a bit silly yesterday when I was lunging. Like she bobbed her head a few times like shes saying "Im thinking about bucking.." then like five mins later she just randomly bucks then turns and rears/ lashes out with her front legs then happily goes back to trotting......... :? :? 


Too much energy from that new protein mix she's getting I think even though she's not getting as much as Delta whose pregnant.....


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

EVERYBODY LETS PARTY!!!!!!!!    :shock: :shock:  :lol: :lol: :lol: 


I CAN RIDE DANA TOMOROW 

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!


LETS DO THE MACARENA, THE BONEY MARONEY, THE SHOOZY TOOZY



........ :? no Im not drunk........just caffine deficient!!!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I rode Dana on Friday but would you believe it was raining? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

But I still rode her. I walked around the arena practicing straightness and trying to do a turn on the forehand. Sort of worked....except arnt the front feet supposed to stay rooted in the spot and the tail end move?? Oh well......


Then I rode her on Saturday. It was a nice day so I took her out and her owners sheepdog Stone, followed. 

Now Dana and Stone and Stone's girlfreind Deana (yes including Delta they are all names starting with *D*)....Dont really like each other. I've been lunging Dana and they try to herd her and eventually she snaps and rears up and tramples them with the front end and boots them out the back. 

So as soon as I saw Stone I thought drats!! So Dana's going along getting cranky, baring her teeth. We get up past the cemetary like half a kilometer from home and she snapped.

She lept up in the air as Stone shot behind her and *BUCKED* !!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Even more surprising is that I stayed onboard!!!! :shock: :shock: 

Didnt even loose a stirrup!!

Then the gaurd dogs at the areodrome spotted Stone and the gaurd dog's got puppies so this psycho ***** comes out and chases Stone all the way home. 

The rest of the ride was pretty uneventful except I wana ask you guys something (yes I know your out there reading my blog)


I was riding Dana back and she was all egaer beaver to get home when suddenly she hits the skids. And this horsebox come flying out of nowhere like a bat outa hell and it was toeing a two horse float with THREE horses in it, young TB 2 or 3 year olds, who looked tottaly petrified. One squealed out to Dana and Dana replied and I had a heck of a time holding her down coz she was gona chase them down the street. 

Now is that suss or what??


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I've ridden Dana a few times since my last post and she's been alright. Because her hooves have grown they've started to chip a bit. So I might get some stuff to put on them but anyway I rode her yesterday and it was such a nice eveining and I got up her and made her trot a fair bit which she needs because she needs the excersise. 

I went to this tack party and got some horsy ear mufflers for Dana (only because they were give aways) anyway they look like a jesters hat and I put them on nd they look SERIOUSLY weird.

Must take picture


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Soo embaressed!!!
Ok sorry I havent blogged for awhile but today I took my three year old neice to see the girls and they but on their usual show off (buck, reaing, hooning about) and after they settled Brooke tried to brush Dana and Dana does not like little kids and she partially freaked then when Brooke wasnt looking *she bit her!!!!* I was horrified!!!!! I pinky sweared brooke into not telling her mum but if she did actually bite her coz I heard her open her mouth but didnt see her do it, Brooke bruises very well.........errrrghhhhh!!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Hehee I forgot this was here. Its really weird reading about stuff that happned like ages ago!!


----------

